# Các cách giảm cân không cần dùng thuốc hiệu quả



## Vietcorset (29/12/18)

*Tôi có thể chắc chắn với các bạn một điều là chẳng có cách giảm cân nào bằng cách giảm cân tự nhiên mà giảm cân không dùng thuốc cả. việt Corset sẽ giới thiệu các phương pháp giảm cân không dùng thuốc cho bạn*

Những cách giảm cân hiệu quả sau có thể đến từ những thói quen sinh hoạt hàng ngày, có thể đến từ những trợ giúp từ phía bên ngoài nhưng nói chung nó là những phương pháp _giảm cân hiệu quả _thường trực trong cuộc sống của chúng ta mà thường ngày có lẽ chúng ta không để tâm đến nó. Bây giờ chỉ cần lưu tâm, sửa đổi và thực hiện theo là các bạn đã có thể giảm cân hiệu quả theo ý mình rồi. Người ta gọi đây là _giảm cân không dùng thuốc_

*1. Giảm cân hiệu quả nhờ ngủ đúng giờ và đủ giấc:*
Nghe thì có vẻ đơn giản nhưng chất lượng giấc ngủ có ảnh hưởng rất lớn đến quá trình giảm cân hiệu quả này. Ngủ đúng giờ và phải ngủ đủ giấc thì cơ thể hồi phục năng lượng tiêu hao, tăng cảm giác sảng khoái, loại trừ cảm giác thèm ăn, giúp cơ thể được cân bằng hơn. Ngoài ra, việc ngủ đủ giấc còn có thể đẩy nhanh quá trình trao đổi chất giúp khả năng đốt cháy mỡ thừa của bạn tốt hơn. Bạn nên ngủ trước 11 giờ và ngủ đủ 7-8h mỗi ngày

*2. Uống nước lọc là cách giảm cân hiệu quả không dùng thuốc*
Nhiều bạn nghĩ nước lọc là loại nước vô thưởng vô phạt ? bạn nhầm rồi đấy. Nước lọc là nước tinh khiêt, nó giúp thanh lọc cơ thể, đào thải độc tố ra khỏi cơ thể mà còn giúp các bạn cảm thấy no trong một thời gian ngắn. Một cốc nước trước bữa ăn sẽ hạn chế tối đa cơn thèm ăn của bạn, như thế chẳng phải bạn giống như ng ăn kiêng hay mấy người dùng thuốc giảm cân sao. Đây chính là giảm cân không dùng thuốc

_



_
_uống nước lọc giảm cân không dùng thuốc_
​*3. Uống nước ép trái cây tự nhiên:*
Nước ép trái cây là nguồn cung cấp vitamin cần thiết cho cơ thể. Có thể thay thế cốc nước trái cây cho những bữa ăn phụ , ăn thêm bên ngoài. Đặc biệt là chanh, nước chanh giúp bạn giảm cân hiệu quả mà không cần dùng thuốc

*4. Hạn chế tinh bột trong bữa ăn*
Tinh bột chính là nguyên nhân lớn nhất gây ra việc béo bụng và tăng cân. Béo bụng thì đã có _Việt Corset_ lo, nhưng tăng cân thì bạn có tập luyện hay dùng cái gì đi chăng nữa thì chế độ ăn uống của bạn vẫn luôn là quan trọng nhất nếu bạn muốn thành công. Tuy nhiên không thể loại bỏ hết được chất tinh bột, nếu thế rất có thể dẫn đến tình trạng đại não thiếu oxy. Vậy nên trong quá trình giảm cân không dùng thuốc muốn hiệu quả, bạn có thể bổ sung tinh bột bằng các loại thực phẩm khác như các loại ngũ cốc, ngô, khoai sắn và các loại hạt chẳng hạn. Ngoài ra bạn nên bổ sung trong bữa ăn của mình có thể rau củ quả, các chất xơ sẽ giúp bạn thúc đẩy quá trình trao đổi chất và đốt mỡ thừa nhanh hơn

_



_
_các loại ngũ cốc giảm cân không dùng thuốc_​
*5. Hãy học cách nói không – có để giảm cân không dùng thuốc hiệu quả*
Nói KHÔNG với các thể loại đồ ăn vặt, nước ngọt có gá và đồ chiên xào ngay. Đây là những loại thực phẩm rất ngon mắt với các chị em nhưng không ổn tí nào với body đâu nha !. Trong những loại thức ăn như đồ ăn vặt, nươc ngọt có gas và đồ chiên xào có hàm lượng chất béo và đường rất lớn khiến chị em tăng cân chóng mặt luôn ! Chính vì những loại đồ ăn như này thì muốn giảm cân hiệu quả người ta giảm cân phải dùng thuốc đó

Nói CÓ với những loại thức ăn như cá, trứng và thịt gà nạc. Tại sao ư ? Đây là những món ăn chứa rất nhiều protein nhưng lại ít chất beo. đảm bảo bổ sung đủ năng lượng cho cả ngày bạn hoạt động mà không bao giờ phải lo về việc giảm cân hiệu quả

*6. Tập thể dục*
Làm cái gì thì làm, việc tập thể dục và rèn luyện sức khỏe vẫn luôn là cách hữu hiệu chuyển hóa chất béo dư thừa thành năng lượng, giúp cơ thể săn chắc và thon gọn hơn. Các bạn có thể tập luyện từ những bài tập cơ bản đến nâng cao như : chạy bộ, nhảy dây, đạp xe, tập aerobic, fitness, yoga,….đây là những phương pháp vận động toàn thân và tiêu hao rất nhiều năng lượng. Kết hợp với chế độ ăn uống mỗi ngày thì thật sự việc giảm cân hiệu quả là rất lớn

_



_
_tập luyện để giảm cân hiệu quả, không dùng thuốc_
​*7. Sử dụng gen nịt bụng latex – phương pháp giảm cân hiệu quả, nhanh chóng và an toàn nhất hiện nay. Giảm cân không dùng thuốc*
Đây là phương pháp dành cho các chị em có vòng eo hiện giờ đang qua khổ, xồ xề. Với phương pháp giảm cân không dùng thuốc này thì các chị có thể giảm từ 3-7cm mỡ bụng chỉ sau khoảng 1 tháng sử dụng
Nịt bụng là quá trình tác động vật lý trực tiếp vào vùng bụng, giúp hình thành form dáng. Nịt bụng có thể bằng nhiều cách như sử dụng gen, khăn nịt. Nhưng, Việt Corset khuyên các chị nên sử dụng nịt bụng được thiết kế cẩn thận để không để lại bất cứ hậu quả xấu nào đến cơ thể.

Hiện nay, Việt Corset cung cấp các loại gen nịt bụng thương hiêu Việt đầu tiên và duy nhất tại Việt Nam.  Đạt tiêu chuẩn chất lượng Quốc tế ISO9001-2015

*Đạt chứng nhận về công bố hợp quy theo Quy Chuẩn Việt Nam 01:2017/BCT trong ngành hàng dệt may.*






​Trên đây là các cách giảm eo hiệu quả không dùng thuốc mà Việt Corset đã giới thiệu đến cho các bạn. Hãy cho chúng tôi biết ý kiến của các bạn nhé


----------

